# Hi all! Newb here



## Jaws8850 (May 16, 2014)

Hello everyone,

I've been lurking since Sept/Oct 13'. I have to tell you this is the only forum that I've been on where people actually appreciate each other and it's refreshing to see, maybe I haven't lost all hope of our society lol(sports forums aren't friendly). I have a few tanks up and running with more in storage.

First tank:

12- V. Synspilum
2 active breeding pairs

Second tank:

2- H. Carpintis roughly 3"
3- T. Meeki
1- C. Salvini

3- Boesemani Rainbowfish
6- BA Tetra

1- H. Plecostomus or Common Pleco
1- Panaque Nigrolineatus or Royal, L191
1- Hermianistrus Subviridis or Green Phantom, L200

Third Tank:

Primarily used as a QT or grow out tank as it's only 30g. Currently there is ohh about 75-100 V. Synspilum in there getting pampered for eventual trade with LFS or some new friends.

Posting pics will be difficult because I don't have Facebook, photobucket or any other picture storage acct. Is it possible to post pics without this? I'd live to post pics, IMO my syn's are gorgeous, along with my lonely salvini. I do have a concern with one of my H. Carpintis that I'd lime to address, but I'll do so in a new thread in a few days I think, unless some folks are willing to help in this thread.

Thanks to all the posters who post often , and thank you mods for your support of others and the numerous threads with gorgeous pics!!


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Welcome to the forum! Glad you decided to join and contribute as we could always use more CA keepers in here!

Sounds like you have some nice fish/setups! What size tanks are they all currently in? As for pics, you will have to upload them to some sort of hosting website be it photobucket, flickr, ect. Those two are both free, so no real reason not to start an account as it's quite simple! Plus.. threads are worthless without pictures!


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Howdy....

I have a Flicker account. Easy to use which is a plus for me. As Chris said, it's free. Another site I've used is imgur.

Look forward to your pics and contributions.


----------



## Jaws8850 (May 16, 2014)

Thanks CJ!

The Synspilum are in a 5' 150, the others are in a standard 80g. The plan was to trade in the syns once I settled in to the new house. However I lost a bunch of fish in the move, one of which was my F1 female Syn along w/ 2 - 7" clown loaches, and some of F2 syns due to a faulty heater. Rookie mistake on my part, I know that won't happen again. I traded my F1 male, with the hope that the first batch of offspring would pair up. They did and now I'm waiting for them to grow, so I can cherry pick the best and introduce them with my other CAs. I'm going to trade the 12 syns and start up an African setup in the 80.

I ride as well 08' R1.


----------



## Jaws8850 (May 16, 2014)

You're doing it wrong Jimmy!! Lil help guys


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?nomobile=1&f=13&t=255434


----------



## inth3shadows (Sep 1, 2008)

I use my photos in google + acct that backs up from photos on my phone and any other pics I have to upload (if from a point and shoot camera). (just another option)


----------



## Jaws8850 (May 16, 2014)

I read that, and i believe it's for a desktop. I'm on mobile, and there isn't an option to grab anything, nor BBCode. Can't I just paste the url with some type of code? On a different forum we used SRC=img<>. Can I do something similar?

https://www.flickr.com/gp/[email protected]/h533a8


----------



## Jaws8850 (May 16, 2014)

https://www.flickr.com/gp/[email protected]/9vE832

Salvini and meeki don't get along very much.
https://www.flickr.com/gp/[email protected]/9vE832


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I've posted from flicker using my mobile. You need to be on the actual site and not the mobile version. Scroll to the bottom and click on 'flicker.com' to get the BBC code. Simply copy and paste. That way your photos pop right up, and folks don't need to open another page.


----------



## Jaws8850 (May 16, 2014)

Here is a pic of one of the Carpintis, this guy was beaten pretty badly. He spent 2 1/2 months in QT, and two of those months he didn't eat and the reason why he is so much smaller. Used to be the boss, and his fall from grace was bad. Even though he is eating and he regained his color back, I think something nay be wrong with his digestive track. Not sure if it's bloat(never had a fish with it) or if it's residual damage. I've never seen a normal dropping from this guy, and from what I've read white stringy dropping may indicate bloat, however it's never been long so it may also be a protruded vent. No clue.

https://www.flickr.com/gp/[email protected]/5P9JmQ


----------



## Jaws8850 (May 16, 2014)

Thx Iggy I'll get it eventually.


----------

